# CO2 Paintball Tank CGA 320 Adapter



## tbullet (Nov 5, 2012)

anyone used this with success on a paint ball tank?

http://www.amazon.com/AQUATEK-CO2-Paintball-Tank-Adapter/dp/B004M49QDC

I'm looking to purchase one. That way I can use my dual stage regulator. this is what I'm looking to do.

Suggestions?


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

Yeah they work fine. Unless you anchor the tank well, you'll have to pull off an amazing balancing trick with the dual to keep the pb can upright


----------



## tbullet (Nov 5, 2012)

I'll secure the tank. that isn't hard to do. Now, to open the valve to let the CO2 out, that's the small screw on the side of the tank at the top right? I know the pin needs to be pushed on the valve in to release the co2. but how will I be able to connect the reg and adapter with out the co2 coming out?


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

nonononono...

Don't mess with the safety valve (that's the screw) on the pb cylinder.

Attach the adapter securely to the reg, then screw the whole thing onto the pb cylinder. It will hiss briefly as you tighten it down. Just make sure your solenoid is off and your working pressure is at zero when you attach it. For as long as the adapter is attached to the pb cylinder, the cylinder will be "open". That depressed pin is the equivalent of the on/off valve at the top of a standard industrial cylinder.

I'd still recommend a 5, 10, or 20# cylinder over a pb cylinder any day, but I assume you have a reason for it.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

tbullet said:


> I'll secure the tank. that isn't hard to do. Now, to open the valve to let the CO2 out, that's the small screw on the side of the tank at the top right? I know the pin needs to be pushed on the valve in to release the co2. but how will I be able to connect the reg and adapter with out the co2 coming out?


Yes, I believe the screw is an on/off valve.


----------



## treckel (Oct 7, 2012)

The screw is NOT an on/off valve. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tbullet (Nov 5, 2012)

ok so add the adapter first then the reg? or attach the adapter to the reg and then to the tank.

Which way?

Thanks.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

I don't know why people mess around with an adapter when they are just going to build their own reg to use with a paintball tank. They do make 1/4 NPT to paintball tank fittings. 

Check it out:



















It just seems like I've read so many folks having issues with those cga-320 to paintball adapters. (operator error...) With this, you just screw the paintball tank directly to your reg.

(please forgive my beat-up hands)


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

tbullet said:


> ok so add the adapter first then the reg? or attach the adapter to the reg and then to the tank.
> 
> Which way?
> 
> Thanks.


OP's forgot to answer you question :icon_redf

If you do use one of those adapters, you connect the adapter the regulator first. Make sure you use the washer between the two. Make it as tight as you can without damaging anything. Then connect the whole thing to the paintball tank.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

treckel said:


> The screw is NOT an on/off valve.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


My apologies, I thought it was something like this:












tbullet said:


> ok so add the adapter first then the reg? or attach the adapter to the reg and then to the tank.
> 
> Which way?
> 
> Thanks.





oldpunk78 said:


> OP's forgot to answer you question :icon_redf
> 
> If you do use one of those adapters, you connect the adapter the regulator first. Make sure you use the washer between the two. Make it as tight as you can without damaging anything. Then connect the whole thing to the paintball tank.


As oldpunk78 mentioned, the easiest way is to add the adapter to the regulator first, and then screw the whole thing into the paintball cylinder.

I would imagine some CO2 loss is inevitable, however. Just screw it on quickly, perhaps?


----------



## vnghost (Sep 21, 2012)

i used one of those for a while. you have to replace the o-rings with a thicker one or else it will hiss and blow off through the safty valve. autozone had a box of assorted ones that worked well for me. i since switched to a 5# tank. one 20 oz paintball tank only lasted me a month, got tired of refilling.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

oldpunk78 said:


> I don't know why people mess around with an adapter when they are just going to build their own reg to use with a paintball tank. They do make 1/4 NPT to paintball tank fittings.
> 
> Check it out:
> 
> ...


Wait, so you can just buy these adapter and install them to an 1/4 port on your regulator? 

Any advantages or disadvantages over a CGA320? I google that and they call it an ASA fitting?


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

FlyingHellFish said:


> Wait, so you can just buy these adapter and install them to an 1/4 port on your regulator?


Yep.


> Any advantages or disadvantages over a CGA320? I google that and they call it an ASA fitting?


Sure. There's always some kind of trade off...

Advantage - You just buy one fitting. It's simpler.

Disadvantage - Can't hook up to a standard a standard CGA-320 cylinder. (without the reverse adapter) This part needs a strap wrench for the install.


----------



## parker679 (Nov 6, 2012)

I got that exact adapter and haven't had any issues. I went with PB cylinders because the price per oz. on CO2 refills was cheaper that way. $20+ for a 5lb swap versus $3.75 for a 20oz refill. Granted I do have to refill more often but it's not too bad.

As everyone has said, attach the blue adapter to the reg first, then screw on the cylinder.

@Oldpunk: That's pretty sweet. I got a used reg so it already had the CGA-320 otherwise that's a nice solution.


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

kevmo911 said:


> Yeah they work fine. Unless you anchor the tank well, you'll have to pull off an amazing balancing trick with the dual to keep the pb can upright


yeah, I sure lucked out with a Vicker Dual Stage. It balanced perfectly.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/h_bosman/4379697140/


----------



## nokturnalkid (Apr 3, 2007)

hbosman said:


> yeah, I sure lucked out with a Vicker Dual Stage. It balanced perfectly.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/h_bosman/4379697140/


I got a matheson dsr on a 20 oz paintball with the aquatek adapter and it balanced perfectly too, still strapped it down though. One thing to watch, make surethe o-ring is seated perfectly on the tank. If it isn't, the adapter/reg will shred the oring and your co2 will come out untill you unscrew.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

hbosman said:


> yeah, I sure lucked out with a Vicker [sic] Dual Stage. It balanced perfectly.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/h_bosman/4379697140/


I would strap that down :icon_eek:


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

oldpunk78 said:


> I don't know why people mess around with an adapter when they are just going to build their own reg to use with a paintball tank. They do make 1/4 NPT to paintball tank fittings.
> 
> Check it out:
> 
> ...


Josh,

Do I need an O ring before you attached this ASA adapter to a paintball tank? 

I installed my regulator today. Wrap a yellow Teflon tape around paintball tank thread and screw the whole regulator assembly with asa fitting. About 10 seconds, CO2 hissing out between the asa fitting and the paintball tank thread.


----------

